# Who will be 'The Exalted One' ? Vote



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm gonna go for Dustin as it's completely unexpected and barely been mentioned as a possibility

Another feud v Cody


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll take Luke Harper for 500, Alex.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Dustin, I still think those fake punches were a hint.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine is a 'Hope' vote of Lance Archer

I want a big, intimidating figure who is not bad at a promo either

+ I think Brodie Lee will be good enough on his own

but add 1 like for Dustin as well - which will be a nice twist / then again, how many times are people going to turn on Cody? We know Arn is at some point - and MJF and Spears already has. Dustin would seem like overkill


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think it will be Matt Hardy. I know it will be absolutely awful.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I voted Matt Hardy, however it could also be Luke Harper.

Maybe it's Brandon Cutler......


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Luke Harper.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If it's Brodie Lee or Lance Archer hopefully their first show out act is to absolutely lay waste to all the creepers, and write off Reynolds and Silver. Just have the faction the Exalted One, Uno, Grayson and maybe one or two others who fight back and earn respect. Also The Exalted One should force Grayson to put on one of the masks. Him looking totally different from the rest of the faction is it's original sin.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Matt Hardy with Christopher Daniels as plan B if negotiations with Matt fall through.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I really, really want it to be Matt Hardy, but I'm afraid that they will see all the people expecting that, and want to throw in a swerve. Sometimes it's better to skip the surprise and do what's expected, if it's the right thing. And here I think it's the right thing.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Hopefully it's Matt. I really think he's able to save this storyline with his creativity. Brodie & Archer are great but I don't really see them as cult leaders.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Wheres the option for Jim Cornette?


----------



## wattyaknow (Oct 2, 2017)

Stardust


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Matt Hardy with Christopher Daniels as plan B if negotiations with Matt fall through.


You mean plan C


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Man, I would totaly love if they brought Raven in some sort of role, either as creatice or sporadic on-screen persona


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Matt Hardy makes the most sense. I think the role should be mostly a non wrestling role. Matt is probably just about done wrestling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I still think it's Christopher Daniels. 

But if it is, it'll get shit on massively by those who worshipped the Attitude Era but hate crash TV happening in modern wrestling.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

kalisto or the undertaker
there's literally nobody else


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> Hopefully it's Matt. I really think he's able to save this storyline with his creativity. Brodie & Archer are great but I don't really see them as cult leaders.


Archer, being carried on a throne by creepers, hitting them like he does the young lions is 1000% a cult leader


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I think it's Dustin


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Hopefully Mil Muertes.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Hangman said:


> Wheres the option for Jim Cornette?


I thought about that yesterday. That would be hilarious. Likewise with Vince Russo.

An absurd option would be Rikishi...who became The Exalted One for the sake of The Rock.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting to hear that Billy Corgan was involved with the Broken Universe stuff in TNA, including the filming at the Hardy compound. Maybe we shouldn't discount Matt going to NWA.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Seafort said:


> Hopefully Mil Muertes.


Forgot to add him to the original list sorry


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Luke Harper for sure. I got 5 on It.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

I have no idea. 

From that list, Daniels, Harper and Dustin would disappoint me. Vampiro and Raven are not even in the discussion.

Matt or Archer would be ok with me.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't sleep on Shawn Spears. I'd hate it and it would further sink the whole thing, but he recently trademarked "The Reaper" for wrestling purposes. And he's been off television for awhile now, though has worked DARK tags with mystery partners and losing. Would AEW really have nothing for Spears this long?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Don't sleep on Shawn Spears. I'd hate it and it would further sink the whole thing, but he recently trademarked "The Reaper" for wrestling purposes. And he's been off television for awhile now, though has worked DARK tags with mystery partners and losing. Would AEW really have nothing for Spears this long?


Never thought of this, but it doesn't fit his gimmick atm. Isnt he looking for a 'tag partner?' Unless they repackaged him lol


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Never thought of this, but it doesn't fit his gimmick atm. Isnt he looking for a 'tag partner?' Unless they repackaged him lol


Was waiting for the next dynamite show thread

I can see Spears try to be involved in that Royal with a partner


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Never thought of this, but it doesn't fit his gimmick atm. Isnt he looking for a 'tag partner?' Unless they repackaged him lol


Another reason why it wouldn't work is timing. Dark Order appeared at DoN, Spears was signed and Cody made his good hand off-remark to his vignette during Road to Fyterfest vid. So Spears would have not had ill intent or reason to be behind Dark Order when the debuted.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Do people really want Luke Harper as the exalted one? Think about it. Dork orders lame, not over and the worst part of Dynamite now that the Nightmare Collective is dead. Could you imagine a guy of Harper’s stature with these scrubs?

Matt Hardy’s a far better choice. I’d trust him to salvage the act.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Runaway said:


> Do people really want Luke Harper as the exalted one? Think about it. Dork orders lame, not over and the worst part of Dynamite now that the Nightmare Collective is dead. Could you imagine a guy of Harper’s stature with these scrubs?
> 
> Matt Hardy’s a far better choice. I’d trust him to salvage the act.


you wash your mouth out rejoiner, the Dark Order is the best! ALL HAIL!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I too hope it's not Brodie Lee. I'm hoping for more of a grizzled, roadweary, warrior-philosopher greybeard type for Harper - more like the Sam Elliott character from Roadhouse. A Bruiser Brody mauler in the ring, but very wise and introspective outside of it. 

Sorta got that idea from this -


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

It really shouldn't be Hardy. That ship of him being an overly fucking weird cult leader sailed years ago.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What is the motive of the Dark Order? Initially what was it? What is it now - the recruiting vignettes don't match their attacking The Elite. When Uno and Grayson debuted there was no mission against The Elite. If they're there to destroy The Elite - why? Is The Exalted One somebody from The Elite's past? Or even just The Bucks? Marty would have made sense since he was left behind but that's not happening. I still think PAC could work given the beginning mess of his tenure when he had to be pulled because of the DG title. Did Matt have any feud with The Bucks on the indies? Where did "The Bucks of Youth" monicker grow from? Looking at the All In card and who wasn't brought into AEW who isn't under contract (AFAIK) - Matt Cross or Stephen Amell. 

When is Finn Balor's contract up? Any time remotely soon?


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Matt Hardy would be awesome and would fit in perfectly but I dont think its him due to the fact that, from what's we've seen, AEW plans everything in advance. 

If this is a storyline they've been crafting with months in advance, why would they have Matt Hardy in mind and plan a whole angle assuming He would sign with them?. I dont Know, it just seems unlikely

Would love to be wrong tho


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

I said matt hardy


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Apparently Hardy was back on RAW last night


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Apparently Hardy was back on RAW last night


He was, and then he got destroyed with chair shots while on top of stairs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm surprised PAC isn't on the list. I think he makes sense storyline-wise. 

I really hope Matt Hardy signs with impact or nwa


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I'm surprised PAC isn't on the list. I think he makes sense storyline-wise.
> 
> I really hope Matt Hardy signs with impact or nwa


Being the leader of a hokey gimmick would feel like the kiss of death to a guy like PAC. Or even a guy like Brodie Lee.

Guys like Matt or Daniels could work because they're in the twilight of their careers and have done dark and goofy shtick in the past.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raven would be kind of cool, his TNA angle was pretty fucking cool. Or James Mitchell lol

But, i still think it will be Hardy.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I think I’d change my vote from Hardy to Daniels. I feel Hardy will actually re-sign with WWE.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It would be cool if the leader turned out to be Low-Ki, but apparently he's still with MLW.

The Dark Order seems to have targeted Christopher Daniels as a member, and Low-Ki and Daniels go way back as partners in Triple-X. (I loved that trio.)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fearless Viper said:


>


Somehow, I just knew that gif would be in this thread, lol.



Seafort said:


> View attachment 82898


No lie. If Mil Muertes (as Mil Muertes, the character we knew in LU) showed up with Catrina, my dick would fly right off.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I'm surprised PAC isn't on the list. I think he makes sense storyline-wise.
> 
> I really hope Matt Hardy signs with impact or nwa


Why?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I'm surprised PAC isn't on the list. I think he makes sense storyline-wise.
> 
> I really hope Matt Hardy signs with impact or nwa


Hell no, keep PAC in the main event scene please


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I don’t think it’s anyone on that list.

I’m personally leaning toward Mil Muertes.

The Dark Order has been using a certain salute – a claw salute linked to Kevin Von Erich, as the Iron Claw used to be his finisher. But, I don’t see AEW bringing in any Von Erichs at this time. In terms for notable wrestling family names, the Von Erichs haven’t been in the mainstream wrestling consciousness in a very long time. If AEW wanted another famous family name associated with the product, they could have brought in the Hart Dynasty, Jacob Fatu or even Vickie & Shaul Guerrero.

So, I think we’re being swerved, and it will be revealed to be Mil Muertes with Catrina in tow. It’s entirely possible that the Iron Claw could be Mil Muertes new finisher.

I haven’t discounted my theory of MJF being associated with the Dark Order at all either. I can easily see him being a financial backer funding the thing.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

I actually hope the leader is a young guy.

We've seen multiple examples of reveals of "mysterious" faction leaders where the promotion went with an older/established star to lend credibility to the story. The problem is that, if the leader has a limited shelf life, you're limiting how much of a long-term payoff you can get from the story. If Matt Hardy is the leader, for example, he's getting most of the heat and everyone else in the group is seen as an underling or lackey. Why not go with someone that's still in the prime of their career?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> I actually hope the leader is a young guy.
> 
> We've seen multiple examples of reveals of "mysterious" faction leaders where the promotion went with an older/established star to lend credibility to the story. The problem is that, if the leader has a limited shelf life, you're limiting how much of a long-term payoff you can get from the story. If Matt Hardy is the leader, for example, he's getting most of the heat and everyone else in the group is seen as an underling or lackey. Why not go with someone that's still in the prime of their career?


I guess the main reason would be once folk start going themselves up for a surprise you want to deliver. The other is with a young guy you're not as sure they can deliver. Young guys have trouble adjusting to bigger roles when it's solo acts. Attaching others success to an unproven guy just doesn't sound like such a great idea


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> Why?


-PAC has beef against The Elite. Both Pac and Dark Order have targeted Michael Nakazawa. Could use Dark Order as stoolies. Also, his finish is called Black Arrow. (Kinda similar to Dark Order)

-Personal preference but I think Matt Hardy's broken stuff is annoying. Also, I just have a feeling that Matt's sense of humor when mixed with The Elite's sense of humor will be terrible


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229943756805361665
Interesting capitalization on first three words.


----------



## Iron Punk (Oct 24, 2013)

Matt Hardy is probably staying with WWE...

There was no reason for WWE to "write Matt off TV" in the first place, because prior to two weeks ago, Matt wasn't even prominently on TV.

Matt basically just shows up on RAW twice a month, not even every week, to job to the wrestler of the evening and called it a night. WWE could've just not used Matt for the last few weeks and fans wouldn't even noticed he was missing on TV - that's how unutilized he was.

Now all of a sudden this past two weeks, WWE brings Matt back as part of the biggest WWE storyline, then just last Monday, advertised then headlined Matt in the very first hour of RAW?

If Matt is indeed going to AEW, then WWE didn't do themselves any favor by building Matt up even more before his eventual departure to their rival company, makes no sense.

---------

P.S. AEW for sure would love Matt to be the Exalted One, but I think if Matt stays, they may get Luke Harper as their backup choice. But storyline wise, I would prefer it to be Dustin.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Iron Punk said:


> Matt Hardy is probably staying with WWE...
> 
> There was no reason for WWE to "write Matt off TV" in the first place, because prior to two weeks ago, Matt wasn't even prominently on TV.
> 
> ...


Matt is their backup choice


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

*"It was me all along, y'all!"








*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Matt Hardy is like the internets first troll, he has always been that way before most fans knew what the internet was, I remember Randy dropping hints to AEW as well then laughed at their talent and re-signed with WWE, I'll believe Matt hardy is going to AEW when he appears on the screen.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I didn't notice but many people were saying Raven was sitting behind the Dark Order in the crowd tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I didn't notice but many people were saying Raven was sitting behind the Dark Order in the crowd tonight.


I think it's a misdirection. I mean it's obvious he was meant to be seen, but went unmentioned. Same with Aries being seen backstage with DDP. Just muddying the waters to provide other possibilities so Matt Hardy isn't completely obvious.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think it's a misdirection. I mean it's obvious he was meant to be seen, but went unmentioned. Same with Aries being seen backstage with DDP. Just muddying the waters to provide other possibilities so Matt Hardy isn't completely obvious.


I agree. If a rumor get enough steam they kinda lean into it a bit. They have made Hardy and Daniels too obvious. Now having Raven near the Dark Order and Aries being "reported" backstage. The fact they keep saying he's coming is a misdirection in itself. It makes people think it might be Hardy or Brodie Lee since they aren't signed yet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I mean... Raven can sure as shit work - never thought it possible

he just needs a ‘Heavy’ to do his bidding - and i still think Archer is perfect for that

but the way he just... watches


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230339225075245056
i also like that they’re giving more ‘mic-time’ to their advertising dude

here he is recruiting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230279766483382272


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Makes me think the recruiter is an actual actor from ATL area as I believe they make their videos from ATL studios.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm going to shoot my shot here - CM Punk. I wonder if his FS1 deal precludes him from wrestling anywhere - he keeps on taking Saudi shots at WWE, with this one just last night - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230307406263046145
Saudi Arabia is a huge money maker for WWE of course and Vince has to hate that Punk is blasting it and criticizing the Saudi Royal Family while connected to WWE programming via the FS1 show. 

WWE is back in Saudi Arabia a day before Revolution which just happens to be back in Chicago (again for AEW - this time for a reason?). I get the feeling Punk is remembering why he left WWE before just being around it again and forced to watch to be able to comment on it. 

Also Punk has a history with the cult-y factions, and would have a history with AEW going back to when Dark Order debuted given the very public interest AEW and Khan had with Punk when starting the company. AEW is putting a lot of creative power and time behind The Dark Order stuff to try and save it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Raven is a good shout.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm saying Raven just because I want it to be him. I have no clue who they are going to put in the role though if it's not Matt Hardy.

If they want this Exalted One thing to make any sense it cannot be Matt Hardy (whos been getting beaten up by Orton lately). That would be an oblivious move that WWE would do. I'm hoping that AEW is better than that. If they don't want this to backfire then it cannot be Christopher Daniels.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm going to shoot my shot here - CM Punk. I wonder if his FS1 deal precludes him from wrestling anywhere - he keeps on taking Saudi shots at WWE, with this one just last night -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230307406263046145
> Saudi Arabia is a huge money maker for WWE of course and Vince has to hate that Punk is blasting it and criticizing the Saudi Royal Family while connected to WWE programming via the FS1 show.
> ...


let’s not go down this rabbit hole again


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I dont want it to be raven as I want to see the leader be someone that wrestles and I dont exactly want to see raven wrestling in 2020.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

it'll probably be hornswoggle or primo colon at this point


----------



## Iron Punk (Oct 24, 2013)

reyfan said:


> Matt Hardy is like the internets first troll, he has always been that way before most fans knew what the internet was, I remember Randy dropping hints to AEW as well then laughed at their talent and re-signed with WWE, I'll believe Matt hardy is going to AEW when he appears on the screen.


Matt Hardy is smart to be milking this as much as he can. Fans seem to be generally interested since he's been trending every Monday night for the past two weeks. Definitely raised his value in that short span.


----------



## Iron Punk (Oct 24, 2013)

Southerner said:


> I'm saying Raven just because I want it to be him. I have no clue who they are going to put in the role though if it's not Matt Hardy.
> 
> If they want this Exalted One thing to make any sense it cannot be Matt Hardy (whos been getting beaten up by Orton lately). That would be an oblivious move that WWE would do. I'm hoping that AEW is better than that. If they don't want this to backfire then it cannot be Christopher Daniels.


Hmm.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230298156866457601


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Iron Punk said:


> Hmm.....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230298156866457601


Matt Hardy was also live tweeting about the show. So he was watching as well...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230353358759825410


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Makes me think the recruiter is an actual actor from ATL area as I believe they make their videos from ATL studios.


I've heard he is an independent wrestler but I forget his name


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Dizzie said:


> I dont want it to be raven as I want to see the leader be someone that wrestles and I dont exactly want to see raven wrestling in 2020.


Horrible idea in my opinion. As soon as this guy picks up a loss any mystic and credibility they have built up for him goes away.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Not Lance Archer then


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Big rumour the Exhalted one will be revealed tonight

Personally can't see it - they will stretch this out another few eps, the show before Blood & Guts


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm going to shoot my shot here - CM Punk. I wonder if his FS1 deal precludes him from wrestling anywhere - he keeps on taking Saudi shots at WWE, with this one just last night -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230307406263046145
> Saudi Arabia is a huge money maker for WWE of course and Vince has to hate that Punk is blasting it and criticizing the Saudi Royal Family while connected to WWE programming via the FS1 show.
> ...


Just give up on him already man. He is done. He has lost any market value to his name with his atrocious decisions ever since he left the WWE. There is absolutely nothing in Punk that screams "star" anymore. He derailed half his value when he decided to have the second fight in UFC, and the rest evaporated when he decided to be a fuckin talk show host talking about the company he supposedly "hated" at one point. He had a perfect chance and he made another terrible decision. He can sit on his computer and type nonsense all day about WWE. I dont think he or his opinions matter anymore. 

I was the biggest Punk fan, but I honestly have lost all desire to ever watch him in the ring, especially AEW. I wont mind one last WM feud with HHH down the line with a HOF induction in 5 years to send him off.

I will easily take Brodie Lee or Matt Hardy as the Exalted One. They will bring in atleast some buzz with them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Just give up on him already man. He is done. He has lost any market value to his name with his atrocious decisions ever since he left the WWE. There is absolutely nothing in Punk that screams "star" anymore. He derailed half his value when he decided to have the second fight in UFC, and the rest evaporated when he decided to be a fuckin talk show host talking about the company he supposedly "hated" at one point. He had a perfect chance and he made another terrible decision. He can sit on his computer and type nonsense all day about WWE. I dont think he or his opinions matter anymore.
> 
> I was the biggest Punk fan, but I honestly have lost all desire to ever watch him in the ring, especially AEW. I wont mind one last WM feud with HHH down the line with a HOF induction in 5 years to send him off.
> 
> I will easily take Brodie Lee or Matt Hardy as the Exalted One. They will bring in atleast some buzz with them.


I like to amuse myself sometimes is all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmm, almost like their Twitter feed spoiled it for us. First letter of every line = ...


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Why would they spoil it though? I kinda think they may be trolling us but not sure tbh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Why would they spoil it though? I kinda think they may be trolling us but not sure tbh.


Definitely could be, but I do not see them using his name without his permission. Not as a legal issue, just a matter of respect. Plus almost anyone else is a let down at this point other than Cornette and that has a zero percent chance of happening...but would be incredible.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Definitely could be, but I do not see them using his name without his permission. Not as a legal issue, just a matter of respect. Plus almost anyone else is a let down at this point other than Cornette and that has a zero percent chance of happening...but would be incredible.


They aren't using his name. 

They're teasing the fans, like everyone in The Elite have done since AEW was announced. Trying to build hype for a stable that most people don't tend to truly care about.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I hope that they fake out that it's Matt Hardy or Raven and then it's revealed to be Dustin Rhodes. It'd be too much of a letdown at this point not to have it be a big name signing but I think if they offer a big name signing make you think it's the Exalted One and then debut someone like Dustin Rhodes then it won't be a let down.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF said:


> They aren't using his name.
> 
> They're teasing the fans, like everyone in The Elite have done since AEW was announced. Trying to build hype for a stable that most people don't tend to truly care about.


They are using his name, just in a teasing way. I do not think they would without working with Matt since that lets his fanbase down too through no fault of his own and if they do not deliver, it will be like most other Dark Order live segments when the mask comes off.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

BTE teased Marty Scurll for awhile even when they had a real inking he wouldn't sign. But that being said, I think Hardy is signed even if he's not the Exalted One. I hate the breaking the 4th wall shit that Matt Hardy and the Bucks use - Bucks only do it on BTE though, not really on Dynamite so it would be interesting if Hardy was allowed to have his Broken Universe shit on Dynamite.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

The Broken Universe is goofy as shit and the Dark Order hasn't been presented as that so if Hardy is The Exalted One I think the Broken Universe is more subdue or it just gets more serious. I think that he is a completely different character than the one he's been playing for a few years.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Even if it is Hardy I find it very hard to care at this point.

This is a group that just got beat by a past his prime comedy wrestler in Colt Cabana. The Beaver Bous joined the group to stop losing and haven’t won a match since. They just feel like a joke.

At this point I feel like the best thing you could do with these guys is do what WWE did with Brodus Clay. Hype him for weeks as a monster only have him be a dancing dinosaur.

Have Hardy come in, drop the cult shit, and just embrace the zaniness and goofiness of the Broken Universe.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> Even if it is Hardy I find it very hard to care at this point.
> 
> *This is a group that just got beat by a past his prime comedy wrestler in Colt Cabana. The Beaver Bous joined the group to stop losing and haven’t won a match since.* They just feel like a joke.
> 
> ...


Well if you paid attention to Uno's reaction after the match I think that was kinda the point.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think whoever the Exalted One is, they're going to come in and lay waste to most of the Dark Order - Reynolds, Silver and all the unitard creepers will be decimated and written off.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Well if you paid attention to Uno's reaction after the match I think that was kinda the point.


I got that, but in terms of taking a heel faction seriously, it does nothing to have the guys they recruited into the group constantly lose. It makes them look like jokes, it makes the DO look like jokes, and it makes anyone who would want to join DO look like jokes. And it puts everything on the Exalted One being a success.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I got that, but in terms of taking a heel faction seriously, it does nothing to have the guys they recruited into the group constantly lose. It makes them look like jokes, it makes the DO look like jokes, and it makes anyone who would want to join DO look like jokes. And it puts everything on the Exalted One being a success.


I understand but I have faith they have a storyline in mind. The original Dark Order story wasn't working, they changed it. The Nightmare Collective wasn't working, they scraped it. Based on Uno's mic time there is a story that is ongoing and losing (still) is probably apart of it. "It not suppose to be this way" I think @DetroitRiverPhx is correct and the Exalted One will clean house and punish Uno and Grayson.


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't think Hardy is the exalted one, I think he will team with the Bucks to try to take them down before eventually down the line setting up a turn and a Hardy Boyz v Young Bucks as a send off for the Hardy's.

They will need to call on a "higher power" to stop the exalted one. 

As for the Exalted One, I'm not really sure. As cool as Raven would be, he's not really a fighter and wouldn't fit with how this group is losing. They need someone that can come in and win.

That's why Lance Archer makes sense but they already announced his return and he will probably jump Moxley as Moxley took his title previously. 

Brodie Lee looks like he may be joining with Jake the Snake, but that is probably my 2nd favorite possibility for the Exalted One (Behind Scurll). However they make him out to see like an genius and that doesn't fit Brodie. 


Despite all the Easter eggs, not a lot makes sense. They've kinda backed themselves into a corner where a number of possibilities would all be letdowns


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just thought of something...what if its Sami Callihan? 

What's his status with Impact?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Saw someone on Twitter mention that AEW dragged this out too long.

"If it's Matt Hardy I won't be surprised and if it's not Matt Hardy I'll be disappointed"

I don't agree with that but no doubt a fair amount of people are feeling it and AEW needs to go ahead and do the THING. 

I think they should do somebody really unexpected like Brian Cage. Somebody who isn't necessarily a dark, spooky character but IS an intimidating freak. He could use a tweak to his gimmick anyway. Anybody watch Jojo's Bizarre Adventures?


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Just to put a different spin on it i want to throw Jimmy Havoc name into the mix. The Dark Order original mo of recruiting losers and out cast in life seem to fit Jimmy broody gimmick, he wouldn't exactly have to change his look to fit in ether. I mean AEW barely done anything with him beside dark match's so he would still seem relative new to dynamite, arriving if you will at last.

I know he hasn't been portrayed as the strongest threat with the tv time he's had but if they where to let him attack and bloody up opponents (or even Dark order minions who failed him)that could help him be built up, based on what I've read about his time in progression wrestling this is what they did with him: let him go on a record title reign after going full on dark side despite being a jobber/enhancement talent before that run.

I know this isn't gone happen, it will be Matt Hardy, but just was curious what others think if it was.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Anyone changing their mind!?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Aedubya said:


> Anyone changing their mind!?


Yep. I voted Daniels a while ago but with the debut coming on the 18th(It was scheduled to be in Brodie Lee's hometown in Rochester) I would be absolutely shocked if it wasn't Lee.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Based on what I posted early this morning in the MH thread, I am. I can't see WWE and AEW working together. HOWEVER....I didn't post it in the MH thread, but I saw a few hours ago that...see spoiler..


Spoiler



According to Rajah, there were apparently a bunch of pics of Matt at the Jacksonville airport this morning. Then again, someone commented it would be about an hour drive to Orlando for NXT.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

@10:06


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I always wanted Sami Callihan or Marty Scurll think those two would have been the most perfect fits, but it's clear neither will happen. I don't see Matt Hardy as the heel this group deserves, he's way too babyface and the crowds are gonna go crazy for him regardless. I'd be very happy with Brodie Lee as I think he deserves the chance to be the main guy in a stable and would instantly add legitimacy to the group. But having watched AEW the one thing I've learnt is to trust in them as I'm sure they'll do the right thing, looking forward to it!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Its Ted Dibiase Jr. hes been jealous of Cody's success and now he want to destroy it all lol.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

That would be outstanding!!

When was the last time he wrestled though?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Probably Matt Hardy but I hope it's Raven.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Predicting a swerve tonight. Dark Order comes out and reveals Matt Hardy as the exalted one. Matt Hardy turns on the Dark Order.

In the end, there's no exalted one.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> Predicting a swerve tonight. Dark Order comes out and reveals Matt Hardy as the exalted one. Matt Hardy turns on the Dark Order.
> 
> In the end, there's no exalted one.


Could see this happening and Matt starting his own stable, using The Dark Order as a way into AEW! Either that or he straight away gets rid of Silver and Reynolds and maybe even Grayson. I cant take them seriously with these jobbers in the group as much as i'd like to, they're just not a threat! Uno is the only one with charisma and he's grown on me massively. A stable of Hardy, Uno, Grayson and Brodie Lee could be interesting ? Hardy manages/occasional wrestler, UNO & Grayson the tag team and Lee the badass who will go after the titles and bring the glory to the group.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Predicting a swerve tonight. Dark Order comes out and reveals Matt Hardy as the exalted one. Matt Hardy turns on the Dark Order.
> 
> In the end, there's no exalted one.


That's up there with a fake spider


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ABH-22 said:


> Could see this happening and Matt starting his own stable, using The Dark Order as a way into AEW! Either that or he straight away gets rid of Silver and Reynolds and maybe even Grayson. I cant take them seriously with these jobbers in the group as much as i'd like to, they're just not a threat! Uno is the only one with charisma and he's grown on me massively. A stable of Hardy, Uno, Grayson and Brodie Lee could be interesting ? Hardy manages/occasional wrestler, UNO & Grayson the tag team and Lee the badass who will go after the titles and bring the glory to the group.


Or how about this?

Matt Hardy comes out on his own and declares that he’s the exalted one. He plays to the empty arena acting like he is. A minute or two later, the dark order comes out- “yiu are not the exalted one. You are the imposter. THIS is the exalted one” - boom another guy comes out. Instant feud.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Make it a woman, make it Cersei, then go full Game of Thrones.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I didn't hate this.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Well done to the 26% who voted/guessed correctly

All 34 of you


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Well done to the 26% who voted/guessed correctly
> 
> All 34 of you


I think I deserve a prize of some sort. :3



Spoiler



I'll take bread please.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Well done to the 26% who voted/guessed correctly
> 
> All 34 of you


I'm The Greatest for a reason ya know !!!


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

I still think the exalted one is Matt Hardy. Post "blood and guts" we will probably see a feud between the Dark Order and Elite+Matt Hardy take. In which Matt will turn on the elite with the Dark Order, revealing himself to be the true exalted one.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Did anyone else find it really cool how Brodie pretty much immediately walked to the back without the rest of the D/O? Very fresh take on a stable.


----------

